# Elex 2 in der Vorschau: Neuer Wein in alten Schläuchen



## Carlo Siebenhuener (8. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Elex 2 in der Vorschau: Neuer Wein in alten Schläuchen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Elex 2 in der Vorschau: Neuer Wein in alten Schläuchen*


----------



## Melometlar80 (8. Dezember 2021)

Wie immer nur Mittelmaß von Piranha Bytes, die lernen halt auch nicht wirklich


----------



## Wuersteltier (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe mal das man das ausschalten kann, jedemal wenn man die Angriffstaste drückt die Kamera Zoomt, da wird mir schon beim zuschauen schwummrig.


----------



## schokoeis (8. Dezember 2021)

Oh weh die Animationen. Ich frag mich bei PB-Spielen ob das wirklich so schwer ist. Da können die Spiele noch so gut sein, das killts jedes Mal für mich.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (9. Dezember 2021)

Elex war super. Nichts anderes erwarte ich von Elex 2. Wird wieder ein (wenn nicht sogar das) Highlight 2022. 
Sicher wird es auch wieder seine Ecken und Kanten haben. Was viele aber scheinbar immer wieder vergessen ist die Tatsache dass die Spiele von einem Studio mit 30 Mitarbeitern kommen.


----------



## Javata (9. Dezember 2021)

Als PB-Freund der ersten Stunde wird auch ELEX 2 ein großer Spaß für mich. Ja, man weiß was man bekommt und man kennt auch die Ecken, Kanten und Fehler die jedem PB-Spiel beiwohnen. Trotzdem ist die Vorfreude da alle 2-3 Jahre den neuen Teil zu spielen. Es ist ein bisschen wie mit der alljählichen Weihnachtsgans-Familienessen; jede Woche sowas muss wirklich nicht sein, aber einmal im Jahr freut man sich dann doch drauf und da hört man sich dann auch die langweiligen Geschichten vom Onkel an und die immergleichen Gespräche der Großeltern.


----------



## weazz1980 (9. Dezember 2021)

Es wird leider wieder am Kampfsystem scheitern, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, wenn ich das hier so lese... die Welt und das Drumherum wird wieder erste Sahne sein und das Kampfsystem wird es mir wieder wie bei Teil 1 vermiesen... Die sollen doch bitte einfach ein gutes, etabliertes System kopieren. Lieber gut kopiert, als schlecht selbst gemacht. Finde es so schade, weil mir das Setting echt gut gefällt...


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. Dezember 2021)

Dass die Attribute sich jetzt direkt auf den verteilten Schaden auswirken finde ich richtig und wichtig. Das hat mich nämlich bei Elex ziemlich genervt.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (9. Dezember 2021)

Wuersteltier schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das man das ausschalten kann, jedemal wenn man die Angriffstaste drückt die Kamera Zoomt, da wird mir schon beim zuschauen schwummrig.


Das ist tatsächlich etwas, was mich auch gewurmt hat. Man kann die Kamera nicht frei einstellen. Wenn man steht, ist sie richtig nah über der Schulter von Jax festgeklebt. Wenn man läuft, geht sie etwas weiter weg.
Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass sie das in den drei Monaten Restentwicklung noch frei einstellbar machen.




TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Elex war super. Nichts anderes erwarte ich von Elex 2. Wird wieder ein (wenn nicht sogar das) Highlight 2022.
> Sicher wird es auch wieder seine Ecken und Kanten haben. Was viele aber scheinbar immer wieder vergessen ist die Tatsache dass die Spiele von einem Studio mit 30 Mitarbeitern kommen.


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass dieses "Aber es sind doch so wenig Mitarbeiter" - Argument bei mir nicht wirklich zieht. Das habe ich auch Anfang des Jahres bei Biomutant nicht wirklich verstanden.

Die Entwickler haben ihr Spiel so groß angelegt und wollen mit den "Großen" mithalten. Das kann aber durch die Teamgröße nicht eingehalten werden, also stecken einige Bereiche zurück und das finde ich absolut kritisierenswert. Dann sollen sie ihr Spiel nicht so groß anlegen, wenn durch die Gigantomanie die Ressourcen von allen anderen und wichtigeren Stellen abgesaugt werden.
Gerade bei PB würde sich meiner Meinung nach niemand beschweren, wenn sie ihre Spielwelt kompakter designen, aber dafür lieber mehr Zeit und Geld in neue Technik stecken, die ihre Atmosphäre besser rüberbringt.



weazz1980 schrieb:


> Es wird leider wieder am Kampfsystem scheitern, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, wenn ich das hier so lese... die Welt und das Drumherum wird wieder erste Sahne sein und das Kampfsystem wird es mir wieder wie bei Teil 1 vermiesen... Die sollen doch bitte einfach ein gutes, etabliertes System kopieren. Lieber gut kopiert, als schlecht selbst gemacht. Finde es so schade, weil mir das Setting echt gut gefällt...


Warum sie nicht einfach das Kampfsystem von Risen 1 noch mal machen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste KS, was Piranha jemals gemacht hat.
Das war schön knackig, es war responsiv. Ich mochte das...


----------



## weazz1980 (9. Dezember 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Warum sie nicht einfach das Kampfsystem von Risen 1 noch mal machen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste KS, was Piranha jemals gemacht hat.
> Das war schön knackig, es war responsiv. Ich mochte das...



Alleine die Entscheidung, dass man Knöpfe halten muss, ist sehr sehr unglücklich und nervig. Ich möchte einen Knopf drücken und meine Figur soll einen Angriff ausführen und fertig. Dann möchte ich ein ordentliches Treffer-Feedback. Siehe Dark Souls, besser geht's nicht finde ich. Auch wenn man jetzt das Argument bringt, es entwickeln nur 30 Mitarbeiter an dem Titel, aber ein ordentliches Kampfsystem, das SPAß macht, ist für ein Echtzeit-RPG einfach sehr wichtig! Ich habe Elex bestimmt schon 5x angefangen, weil ich mir jedesmal denke: Ey, das ist doch eigentlich echt cool das Game, probiers nochmal, vielleicht hast du nur was falsch gemacht... aber jedesmal nach ein paar Stunden bin ich so genervt vom Kampfsystem, dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr weiterspielen mag. Ich war sogar schonmal bei den Leuten in der Wüste und dem verrückten Professor... also ich kann mir nicht vorwerfen, ich hätte es nicht probiert.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (9. Dezember 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Die Entwickler haben ihr Spiel so groß angelegt und wollen mit den "Großen" mithalten. Das kann aber durch die Teamgröße nicht eingehalten werden, also stecken einige Bereiche zurück und das finde ich absolut kritisierenswert. Dann sollen sie ihr Spiel nicht so groß anlegen, wenn durch die Gigantomanie die Ressourcen von allen anderen und wichtigeren Stellen abgesaugt werden.


Was die "wichtigeren Stellen" sind ist aber Ansichtssache. Ich bin jemand dem die Technik kein Stück interessiert. Und ich denke den meisten Fans der PB Spiele geht es da ähnlich denn wirklich gut war die Technik bei PB noch nie. Da brauche ich keine Super High End Grafik und Motion Capturing Animationen. Das was die PB Spiele auf der technischen Seite bieten ist mMn vollkommen in Ordnung und ausreichend. 
Bei solchen Spielen möchte ich in erster Linie eine große und gut gefüllte Welt in der es viel zu tun und zu entdecken gibt. Was das angeht kann PB auf jeden Fall mit den "Großen" mithalten bzw. ist den meisten sogar deutlich überlegen. 
Wenn ich da z.b. an Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Horizon Zero Dawn denke die technisch zwar 1A waren aber wo die Spielwelt einfach langweilig und leer war so dass ich schnell die Lust verloren habe dann haben die deutlich größeren Teams bei den für mich wichtigen Dingen wohl auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (9. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was die "wichtigeren Stellen" sind ist aber Ansichtssache. Ich bin jemand dem die Technik kein Stück interessiert. Und ich denke den meisten Fans der PB Spiele geht es da ähnlich denn wirklich gut war die Technik bei PB noch nie. Da brauche ich keine Super High End Grafik und Motion Capturing Animationen. Das was die PB Spiele auf der technischen Seite bieten ist mMn vollkommen in Ordnung und ausreichend.


Da würde ich dir aber widersprechen!
Gothic 1 + 2 boten eine riesige Open World, die seinerzeit außer ein Elder Scrolls oder Ultima keiner sonst hinbekommen hat.
Gothic 3 war dann seinerzeit ein grafisches Bollwerk. Da konnten sie meiner Meinung nach locker mit dem damals ebenfalls grafisch herausragenden Oblivion mithalten.

Doch seitdem halten sie technisch an ihrer Genome Engine fest. Die ist 15 Jahre alt und wird immer nur weiter aufgeblasen, anstatt mal runderneuert oder ausgemustert. Und damit laufen sie den anderen mit jedem neuen Spiel weiter hinterher.

Ich habe auch lange über die technischen Mankos von PB hinweggesehen, aber mittlerweile ist der Unterschied echt gravierend. Gerade in einem Spiel, das sich in seiner Erzählung vertiefen will, aber dann Charakteranimationen von vor zwei Jahrzehnten (!!) nutzt, ist das nicht mehr akzeptabel und definitiv Wert es zu kritisieren.


----------



## flloyd (9. Dezember 2021)

Schöner Bericht, Danke 

Zu Elex 2 kann ich naturgemäß noch nichts sagen, aber ELEX 1 war für mich selbst perfekt und wunderschön und angemessen aussehend. Klar war auch da die Technik nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber das hat mich nicht 1 Sekunde gestört. Es war abwechslungsreich und es gab viel zu entdecken. Ecken & Kanten halt  

Ich bin zuversichtlich, das mit das mit ELEX 2 genau so ergehen wird. Es ist wirklich selten das ich mich mal auf ein Release freue, es kaum erwarten kann: Hier ist es jedoch so  

Hoffe nur, das wir nicht noch 1 - 2 Verschiebungen ertragen müssen und der Release dann auf den (Spät-)Sommer fällt.


----------



## Filben (9. Dezember 2021)

Mochte Elex 1 sehr trotz der alten Technik und teilweise amateurhaften Dialoge. Es gibt leider kaum ein anderes Open World ARPG, das vertikale und horizontale Progression so geschickt umsetzt wie PBs Spiele. Deren Open World Konzept ist für mich einfach unschlagbar. Spiele mit Level/Enemy Scaling und Hundert-Stunden-Grind sind mir zu blöd.


----------



## RoteGarde (9. Dezember 2021)

Das Spiel hat >>>SEELE<<<, Glaubwürdigkeit, Atmosphäre, eine spannende, lebendige offene Welt zum Eintauchen und verlieren.

Nur sehr wenige Spiele besitzen all dies und sind für mich die wichtigsten Attribute für ein Open World Spiel, in das ich meine kostbare freie Zeit sehr gerne investiere.

Technik und Grafik sind Sachen, die für mich nicht an erster Stelle stehen und eigentlich nie ein Kaufgrund für mich sind.


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2021)

Würde ja gerne wieder mal ein PB Spiel zocken, aber Elex hält mich aufgrund des "Setting-Mixes" bisher davon ab .. finde ich irgendwie nicht so stimmig.

Vielleicht hol ich es mir irgendwann noch in nem Deal - generell finde ich PB immer sehr stimmig und atmosphärisch, aber bzgl. Technik, muss ich CarloSiebenhuener rechtgeben.
Da könnte sich langsam mal wirklich was tun - die Texturen bzw. Shader sehen teils auch sehr flach und detailarm aus.


----------



## Zybba (9. Dezember 2021)

Gute Punkte und das VIdeo sehr gut eingesprochen!
Optisch ists teilweise ziemlich erschreckend, aber ich bin auch kein PB Kenner.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2021)

Für mich schon jetzt ungesehen Spiel des Jahres 2022


----------



## golani79 (9. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für mich schon jetzt ungesehen Spiel des Jahres 2022


Vorausgesetzt, du schaffst den Download 2022 😅😜


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, du schaffst den Download 2022 😅😜


Wie wahr, wie wahr *grml* Solls nicht im Frühjahr rauskommen? Dann stehen die Chancen gut^^


----------



## Zybba (9. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für mich schon jetzt ungesehen Spiel des Jahres 2022


Wieso?


----------



## Vordack (10. Dezember 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil für mich ALLE PB Spiele einen besonderen Reiz haben. Gibt quasi keins dass ich nicht mochte. Selbst mit G3 habe ich zu Release viel Zeit verbracht 

Ich mag die Welten, die Charaktere, das RPG System, es passt für mich einfach, auch weil nicht alles so auf den Allgemeinmarkt abgestimmt ist.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Dezember 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Da würde ich dir aber widersprechen!
> Gothic 1 + 2 boten eine riesige Open World, die seinerzeit außer ein Elder Scrolls oder Ultima keiner sonst hinbekommen hat.
> Gothic 3 war dann seinerzeit ein grafisches Bollwerk. Da konnten sie meiner Meinung nach locker mit dem damals ebenfalls grafisch herausragenden Oblivion mithalten.
> 
> Doch seitdem halten sie technisch an ihrer Genome Engine fest. Die ist 15 Jahre alt und wird immer nur weiter aufgeblasen, anstatt mal runderneuert oder ausgemustert. Und damit laufen sie den anderen mit jedem neuen Spiel weiter hinterher.



Open World war zu Gothic 1+2 Zeiten auch noch lange nicht so verbreitet wie heute. Und technisch waren die Spiele da auch kein Meisterwerk im Vergleich zu einem Morrowind. Hab vor kurzem erst mal wieder Gothic 2 gespielt. Da war die Steuerung z.b. damals schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig gegenüber Morrowind.
Gothic 3 hat es besser gemacht, ja. Da hatten sie halt ne neue Engine. War dann aber eben auch das Spiel bei dem es am meisten Kritik gab weil es sehr verbuggt war.
Ich glaube Björn Pankratz hatte zum Thema Technik vor einiger Zeit auch mal was in nem Q&A auf ihrem YT Kanal gesagt. Eine neue Engine ist da eben auch erstmal ein riesen Aufwand. Und eine Engine lizensieren wollen sie glaube nicht. Sie wissen dass ihre Spiele technisch nicht perfekt sind aber sie legen den Fokus halt mehr auf Inhalt als auf Technik. Und das finde ich auch gut so. Würde ich mir von manch anderen auch wünschen. Aber da ist es leider oft genau andersrum.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (10. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Open World war zu Gothic 1+2 Zeiten auch noch lange nicht so verbreitet wie heute. Und technisch waren die Spiele da auch kein Meisterwerk im Vergleich zu einem Morrowind. Hab vor kurzem erst mal wieder Gothic 2 gespielt. Da war die Steuerung z.b. damals schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig gegenüber Morrowind.
> Gothic 3 hat es besser gemacht, ja. Da hatten sie halt ne neue Engine. War dann aber eben auch das Spiel bei dem es am meisten Kritik gab weil es sehr verbuggt war.
> Ich glaube Björn Pankratz hatte zum Thema Technik vor einiger Zeit auch mal was in nem Q&A auf ihrem YT Kanal gesagt. Eine neue Engine ist da eben auch erstmal ein riesen Aufwand. Und eine Engine lizensieren wollen sie glaube nicht. Sie wissen dass ihre Spiele technisch nicht perfekt sind aber sie legen den Fokus halt mehr auf Inhalt als auf Technik. Und das finde ich auch gut so. Würde ich mir von manch anderen auch wünschen. Aber da ist es leider oft genau andersrum.


Da musst du aber zwischen Technik und Designentscheidungen unterscheiden. Ne blöde Steuerung ist mangelndes Design. Technisch war die komplett gestreamte Welt ein Novum. Morrowind hatte beispielsweise überall Ladezonen, wenn man in Häuser oder Dungeons gehen wollte. Das hatte Gothic nur sehr selten. 

Gothic 3 war verbuggt, aber das war schlechtes Management. Das die Engine es konnte, sieht man ja an der fertig gepatchten Version. Ich bleibe also weiter dabei: PB war technisch mal aller erste Sahne. 

Ich finde halt, sie sind zu sehr in ihrem Tunnelblick gefangen. Eine neue Engine wäre zugegeben sehr viel Arbeit, aber eine neue Engine mit zeitgemäßeren Tools könnte ihnen ja auch die Arbeit erleichtern. ich kann mir nur erahnen, wie ätzend es wohl sein muss, Animationen mit ihrer Hausengine zu erstellen, so wie die aussehen. 
Eine UE4 oder 5 könnte da durchaus helfen, denn die bringt ja auch wesentlich bessere Hilfsmittel mit. 

Aber naja. Wir werden sehen, wie sich PB nach Elex 2 entscheidet. Weiter ausbauen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da könnte sich langsam mal wirklich was tun - die Texturen bzw. Shader sehen teils auch sehr flach und detailarm aus.


Da wäre ich auch voll bei Dir plus das Animationsthema, zumal es mit deren bisherigen Stil eines Spiels ja nicht einmal kollidieren würde. 🤨



CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Ich bleibe also weiter dabei: PB war technisch mal *aller erste Sahne*.


Das würde ich dann doch "etwas" zu hochgegriffen sehen, jedoch haben sie sich nicht nennenswert verbessert in diversen Dingen (wie oben angesprochen), was unter dem Strich eher ein starken Abstieg entspricht wenn man über den Tellerrand hinaus schaut. 🤨

Ich finde man sieht Verbesserungen durchaus, aber in Relation zu dem Entwicklerdurchschnitt ist es zu wenig.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Dezember 2021)

An sich hatte ich ich mit allen Spielen von Piranha Bytes Spaß. Gothic 1 und 2 und die ersten Kapitel von Risen 1 sind für mich aber nach wie vor mit ziemlich viel Abstand ungeschlagen. Gehören für mich zu den besten Action RPGs und Open World Konzepten überhaupt, diverse Triple-A Titel eingeschlossen. Das Balancing, die Spielwelt, die Quests, das Progress-System... ich könnte jetzt viel erklären, warum ich all das so gelungen finde, aber das würde vermutlich keiner alles lesen 

Aber spätestens ab Risen 2 hat für mich die Qualität nachgelassen. Kampfsystem, Setting, Charaktere... für mich wirkt das irgendwie, als wären die aktuelleren Spiele von Piranha Bytes zu einer Art Parodie bzw. Ansammlung von Anspielungen auf die Gothic Reihe geworden. Man zitiert sich immer wieder selbst, aber schafft wenig wirklich neues, kreatives.

Ich hatte an sich, wie oben schon erwähnt, mit allen Piranha Bytes Spielen meinen Spaß, aber die inhaltlichen und und spielerischen (Steuerung mal beiseite gelassen) Qualitäten von Gothic 1 und 2 und Risen 1 wurden meiner Meinung nach nie auch nur annähernd wieder erreicht. Ich hab das Gefühl, die aktuellen Leute bei Piranha Bytes haben irgendwie vergessen, was deren Spiele früher mal zu etwas besonderem gemacht hat und warum die Gothic Reihe nach wie vor so viele Fans hat.

Was nicht heißen soll, dass deren Spiele heute grundsätzlich schlecht sind. Die Spielwelt in Elex (trotz des merkwürdigen Settings) fand ich immer noch interessanter zu erkunden, als z. B. die in so ziemlich jedem Ubisoft Open World Titel. Man merkt einfach, dass sehr viel von Hand platziert wurde und z. B. der Loot nicht anhand des aktuellen Spielerlevels zufallsgeneriert ist.



CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Doch seitdem halten sie technisch an ihrer Genome Engine fest. Die ist 15 Jahre alt und wird immer nur weiter aufgeblasen, anstatt mal runderneuert oder ausgemustert. Und damit laufen sie den anderen mit jedem neuen Spiel weiter hinterher.


Das ist allerdings aber ein Punkt, der auch für Bethesda gilt. Deren Engine basiert immer noch auf der Engine aus Morrowind. Wurde zwar reichlich aufgehübscht, aber die Engine hat definitiv ihre Probleme und Limits, die leider immer wieder auffallen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings aber ein Punkt, der auch für Bethesda gilt. Deren Engine basiert immer noch auf der Engine aus Morrowind. Wurde zwar reichlich aufgehübscht, aber die Engine hat definitiv ihre Probleme und Limits, die leider immer wieder auffallen.


Andersherum kennt man dort auch die Probleme und kann sie oft umschippern.
Andere Engines beherrschen wiederum diverse Funktionen nicht, was die Gesamtsituation recht schwierig macht.

Auch wenn sie technisch zunehmend hinterher sind was mich durchaus annervt, spielerisch mag ich einfach die PB Games. 😉


----------



## MrFob (10. Dezember 2021)

Jo, sieht ungefaehr nach dem aus, was ich so erwartet habe. Denke holen werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall aber ich finde schon auch, es stimmt, dass PB wirklich mal schauen muesste, dass sie technisch wieder ein bisschen besser mithalten koennen. 
Das sie ein absolutes AAA top Optik Spiel  machen verlangt ja auch keiner. Aber gerade bei so dialoglastigen Spielen, wie sie PB nunmal macht erwarte ich heutzutage schon auch ma ein paar Gesichtsregungen oder dynamischere Bewegungen waehrend der Gespraeche.

Die Animationen, in den Kaempfen, die man im Video sieht sehen auch teilweise so aus, als waeren sie 1 zu 1 aus Elex 1 uebernommen worden und die waren damals schon nicht mehr so ganz frisch. Sieht auch im Moment so aus, als wuerde dadurch das Nahkampfsystem wieder auf "seitwaerts laufen, bis der Gegner die Animation der Vorwaertsattacke gestartet hat, dann zuschlagen" rauslaufen.

Und das das Fernkampfsystem keine 4 Monate vor release noch nicht mal implementiert ist finde ich auch besonders bedenklich. Das war naemlich in Elex 1 mMn der Teil, wo am meisten Potential liegen gelassen wurde und wo es mMn die meiste Ueberarbeitung begraucht haette. Ich haette mich naemlich z.B. wirklich gefreut, wenn sie in Elex 2 mal eine Art rudimentaeres Coversystem eingebaut haetten. Aber wenn es im Moment noch nicht mal existiert koennen wir wohl auch hier wieder nur das sehr minimalistische "point & shoot" aus Elex 1 erwarten.

Naja, immerhin freut es mich, dass sie ein bisschen an ihrer Inszenierung arbeiten. 

Ich werde sicher wieder viel Freude mit dem Spiel haben aber bei mir schwingt da halt auch sehr iel Nostalgie und altes Fandom mit. Objektiv gesehen muss auch ich schon sagen, man muss PB schon immer echt viel verzeihen und ihre Formel wirklich moegen um ihre Spiele immer noch richtig gut zu finden.


----------



## LostHero (10. Dezember 2021)

So kurz vor Release wird an den Animationen sicher nichts mehr großartig geändert werden (können).
Es ist halt quasi ein Markenzeichen der PB Titel mit dem wirklich hölzernen gezucke... Finde ich schade, weil das sicher auch den internationalen Erfolg stark begrenzt und eher eingefleischte Fans anspricht.
Werde es dennoch spielen da mich alle PB spiele (ja, selbst Gothic 3 nach den Fanfixes) stets gut unterhalten hat.

Aber ja, Zeitgemäß war das in Risen 1-3 + Elex schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Gemar (12. Dezember 2021)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum fast alle neuen Spiele die 3rd-Person-Kamera näher an die Spielerfigur bringen und diese dann nach Links versetzen?

Kann man die Spielerfigur nicht mal in Ruhe weiter in der Ferne lassen und diese auf dem Bildschirm zentriert lassen? Dieser ständige Linksdrall nervt einfach nur.

Wenn es ein wenig außermittig ist, ok. Aber es scheint es ist bei Elex 2 noch extremer geworden.

Bei Batman war es so schlimm, dass man nicht mehr normal auf Leitern klettern konnte.
Es ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Dezember 2021)

Gemar schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum fast alle neuen Spiele die 3rd-Person-Kamera näher an die Spielerfigur bringen und diese dann nach Links versetzen?
> 
> Kann man die Spielerfigur nicht mal in Ruhe weiter in der Ferne lassen und diese auf dem Bildschirm zentriert lassen? Dieser ständige Linksdrall nervt einfach nur.
> 
> ...


Bessere Tiefenwirkung. Gleicher Effekt auch bei Platzierung rechts der Mitte, in manchen Spielen kann man das umschalten. Eine optische Täuschung, welche den Eindruck von mehr räumlicher Tiefe suggeriert. Zum einen…zum anderen wird der Blick auf Details und Gegner, die sich meistens eher in der Bildschirmmitte befinden, nicht durch die eigene Spielfigur verdeckt.


----------



## Gemar (13. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Bessere Tiefenwirkung. Gleicher Effekt auch bei Platzierung rechts der Mitte, in manchen Spielen kann man das umschalten. Eine optische Täuschung, welche den Eindruck von mehr räumlicher Tiefe suggeriert. Zum einen…zum anderen wird der Blick auf Details und Gegner, die sich meistens eher in der Bildschirmmitte befinden, nicht durch die eigene Spielfigur verdeckt.


Zumindest, wenn die Kamera weit genug weg und hoch genug ist, verdeckt die Spielfigur keine Gegner.
Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade weil die Figur außermittig steht, gehen die Entwickler viel näher dran. Die Spielfigur nimmt einen enormen Platz ein und dadurch verliert man tatsächlich sehr viel an Übersicht, Details und Gegner.
Einzig die Details der Spielfigur werden sichtbarer und das ganze wird filmischer, aber eben auf Kosten der Steuerung und der Übersicht.

Es ist für das Gameplay also immer ein Nachteil. Es hilft nur der Präsentation.
Das gleiche bei Rennspielen. Die Kamera ist meistens viel zu nah dran. Das macht man gerne um das junge Publikum zu befriedigen, weil es mehr Aktion vermittelt. Zudem steht die Kamera oft zu tief, um erneut nur mehr Aktion, in diesem Fall Geschwindigkeit zu vermitteln.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Dezember 2021)

Gemar schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn die Kamera weit genug weg und hoch genug ist, verdeckt die Spielfigur keine Gegner.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade weil die Figur außermittig steht, gehen die Entwickler viel näher dran. Die Spielfigur nimmt einen enormen Platz ein und dadurch verliert man tatsächlich sehr viel an Übersicht, Details und Gegner.
> Einzig die Details der Spielfigur werden sichtbarer und das ganze wird filmischer, aber eben auf Kosten der Steuerung und der Übersicht.
> 
> ...


Ach, es gibt durchaus gelungene Beispiele, wie es funktionieren kann. GoW zum Beispiel oder die Darksiders Serie, bis auf Genesis. Da gefallen mir eigentlich alle Konzepte oder auch bei Uncharted stört mich das nicht. 
Kommt auch auf Spiel an und wie die Action als Teil des Konzeptes umgesetzt ist.

Bei Rennspielen kann man - zumindest bei guten Rennspielen - meist ganz verschiedene Perspektiven einstellen.
Ich zum Beispiel bevorzuge die CockpitPerspektive oder die Motorhaubenkamera mit Lenkradsteuerung natürlich.
Dabei rede ich allerdings von „richtigen“ Rennspielen, wie Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, Dirt Rally, usw.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (13. Dezember 2021)

Gemar schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn die Kamera weit genug weg und hoch genug ist, verdeckt die Spielfigur keine Gegner.
> Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade weil die Figur außermittig steht, gehen die Entwickler viel näher dran. Die Spielfigur nimmt einen enormen Platz ein und dadurch verliert man tatsächlich sehr viel an Übersicht, Details und Gegner.
> Einzig die Details der Spielfigur werden sichtbarer und das ganze wird filmischer, aber eben auf Kosten der Steuerung und der Übersicht.



Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt, den sie hoffentlich noch einstellbar machen. 
Die Kamera war in unserer Vorschauversion nämlich nicht manuell einstellbar. 
Sie fuhr automatisch näher ran, wenn man stand und ging auf Abstand, wenn man sich bewegt hat. Das war auf Dauer wirklich sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (13. Dezember 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings aber ein Punkt, der auch für Bethesda gilt. Deren Engine basiert immer noch auf der Engine aus Morrowind. Wurde zwar reichlich aufgehübscht, aber die Engine hat definitiv ihre Probleme und Limits, die leider immer wieder auffallen.



Bethesda hat aber die Mittel, ihre Engine komplett zu erneuern.
Ich würde sage, von der damaligen Morrowind-Engine ist nicht mehr viel übrig. Die Engine hatte mit "Gamebryo" und dann "Creation" zwei starke Weiter- bzw. Neuentwicklungen.
Aktuell wurde sie ja ebenfalls wieder runderneuert mir "Creation 2". Deswegen lassen die neuen Bethesda-Spiele auch so lang auf sich warten.

Weiterentwicklungen bei PB sind zwar durchaus da, aber bei weitem nicht in diesem Maße.


----------



## DerSnake (13. Dezember 2021)

Mich killt das Setting jedes mal. Diese Mischung aus Mittelalter/Scifi will bei mir nicht zünden einfach.  Und dieses "Ich schwebe mal eben weg" sieht unfreiwillig komisch aus :/

Für Gothic 1&2 liebe ich PB. Aber alles danach....naja.


----------



## BOMBER2 (14. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Elex war super. Nichts anderes erwarte ich von Elex 2. Wird wieder ein (wenn nicht sogar das) Highlight 2022.
> Sicher wird es auch wieder seine Ecken und Kanten haben. Was viele aber scheinbar immer wieder vergessen ist die Tatsache dass die Spiele von einem Studio mit 30 Mitarbeitern kommen.


ALso das Argument mit dem kleinen Team kann man so zwar bringen, allerdings muss man auch sehen das man für Elex den Vollpreis bezahlt und dann müssen die sich auch an Top Spielen messen lassen. Ich habe schon indie games gespielt die ebenfalls von sehr kleinen Teams sind, die technisch aber trotzdem nicht so hoffnungslos veraltet waren. Ich denke einfach es ist ein Fehler das sie an der eigenen Engine festhalten als so kleines Team. Was ich da auf den Screenshots sehe ist wirklich dermaßen veraltet... und in Bewegung sieht es ja aufgrund der furchtbar peinlichen Animationen noch schlechter aus.
Trotzdem könnte ich mit der Technik noch leben wenn da nicht dieses furchtbare und in sich unstimmige Setting wäre. Ich liebe Gothic 1/2 und Risen 1. Warum man beim Setting immer so komische Entscheidungen trifft bei den Pirahnas werde ich nie verstehen, erst dieses unsägliche und unnötige Piratensetting in Risen 2 und dann dieses in sich unstimmige Fantasy/scifi gedöns in Elex. Gefällt mir beides so gar nicht. Warum nicht bei Gothic like fantasy bleiben. das war so hammer atmosphärisch damals. Gibt es heute ja auch kaum noch bei all den bunten comiclooks in jedem zweiten Spiel.
Würde mich freuen wenn sie da mal back to the roots gehen und dann ne aktuelle Engine benutzen. 
So sind die Spiele einfach nichts mehr für mich weil ich einfach diese Atmosphäre nicht mehr erlebe.


DerSnake schrieb:


> Mich killt das Setting jedes mal. Diese Mischung aus Mittelalter/Scifi will bei mir nicht zünden einfach.  Und dieses "Ich schwebe mal eben weg" sieht unfreiwillig komisch aus :/
> 
> Für Gothic 1&2 liebe ich PB. Aber alles danach....naja.


Da stimme ich zu 100% zu. Das setting ist grausam seid Risen 2,3 mit Elex wars dann vollkommen unstimmig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Dezember 2021)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> ALso das Argument mit dem kleinen Team kann man so zwar bringen, allerdings muss man auch sehen das man für Elex den Vollpreis bezahlt und dann müssen die sich auch an Top Spielen messen lassen. Ich habe schon indie games gespielt die ebenfalls von sehr kleinen Teams sind, die technisch aber trotzdem nicht so hoffnungslos veraltet waren.


Das Problem ist wo will man da anfangen und wo aufhören ?
Die Einen nennen es Stil, Andere veraltete Technik.

Ist ein Spiel AAA und damit Vollpreis nur dann mehr wert wenn Graphik, Animationen, etc. "stimmen"/Zeitgemäß sind ?

Wie hoch ist die Wertung einer SP in der Größe eines Elex gleichzusetzen mit einem MP Shooter ?
Ist ein Spiel mehr "wert", nur weil da anstelle von 30 Leuten gleich 300 Leute daran gewerkelt haben ?


Ich kenne derartige Fragen/Äußerungen von der ArmA Reihe, wo es dann hieß "CoD sieht doch viel besser aus" etc. Rosinengepicke hier und da, unter dem Strich lieferte dort keine andere Engine die Möglichkeiten welche die Hausengine hergab.
Selbst die "teueresten" und "besten" konnten im Gesamtvolumen der Möglichkeiten dort nicht im Ansatz mithalten. 😉 

Ich selber bin ja auch eine "Graphikhure", bekomme z.B. bei "modernen Retrolook" das kalte Kotzen, weil man den nativ im Icon spielen könnte. aber ich weiß auch andere Sachen finanziell zu würdigen.
Comiclook kann auch zeitgemäß aussehen ohne Matschetexturen, oder Miniteams können obendrein auch noch günstige Spiele mit der Optik eines Bright Memory Infinite aufweisen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (14. Dezember 2021)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> ALso das Argument mit dem kleinen Team kann man so zwar bringen, allerdings muss man auch sehen das man für Elex den Vollpreis bezahlt und dann müssen die sich auch an Top Spielen messen lassen.


Müssen sie sicher nicht. Können sie mMn aber absolut.
Wie hier schon gesagt lässt ein Elex Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Horizon Zero Dawn für mich weit hinter sich. Ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache aber den Wert eines Spiels nur an der Technik festzumachen halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch. 
Und solange Piranha Bytes mit ihren Spielen erfolgreich genug ist um das nächste Spiel finanzieren zu können (und das war bei Elex meines Wissens nach sehr schnell der Fall)  gibt es eigentlich auch keinen Grund sie zu irgendwas zu drängen.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (14. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache aber den Wert eines Spiels nur an der Technik festzumachen halte ich für grundsätzlich falsch.


Ich weiß, du sprichst mich hier nicht unbedingt an, aber ich möchte nur allgemein nochmal kurz festhalten:
Mir hat Elex 2 durchaus Spaß gemacht in der Vorschau und das Spiel bietet auch die Tugenden, die PB-Spiele für mich ausmachen.
Ich würde niemals das Spiel nur der Grafik wegen verteufeln. Absolut nicht. Es ist aber ein Faktor, der sich mit jedem Teil mehr in den Vordergrund drängt und den man (meiner Meinung nach) immer schlechter verdrängen kann.


> Müssen sie sicher nicht. Können sie mMn aber absolut.
> Wie hier schon gesagt lässt ein Elex Spiele wie Witcher 3 oder Horizon Zero Dawn für mich weit hinter sich.



 Klar, wenn man nach Geschmack geht, ist jedes Spiel für irgendjemanden eine 10/10.


> Und solange Piranha Bytes mit ihren Spielen erfolgreich genug ist um das nächste Spiel finanzieren zu können (und das war bei Elex meines Wissens nach sehr schnell der Fall)  gibt es eigentlich auch keinen Grund sie zu irgendwas zu drängen.


Die werden sicherlich auch mit Elex 2 ihren "Fair Share" machen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Elex 1 war ja ein ziemlich großer Erfolg. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist ein Spiel AAA und damit Vollpreis nur dann mehr wert wenn Graphik, Animationen, etc. "stimmen"/Zeitgemäß sind ?


Meiner Meinung nach muss ein Vollpreis-Spiel durchaus ein stimmiges und hochwertiges Gesamtpaket bieten, das auf allen oder wenigstens auf vielen Ebenen überzeugt. Die Grenzen dabei befinden sich stetig in Bewegung, denn schließlich werden die Grenzen stets von neuen herausragenden Spielen verschoben. Vor einem Dark Souls wurde bspw. nie so viel Wert auf motivierende Kampfsysteme gelegt. Nach TLOU2 sieht man Gesichtsanimationen aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel, usw...

Dabei ist Grafik sogar noch ein sehr schwieriges Feld. Eine stimmige 2D-Grafik kann genauso hübsch sein, wie modernste 3D-Technik.
Bei Elex 2 ist das halt so eine Sache. PB baut durchaus wieder eine stimmige Welt. Nur steht die Technik dem Design mittlerweile auch im Weg. (Stichwort: Modellbau-Look).


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. Dezember 2021)

Kaum kommt mal wieder ein PB - Artikel, gibt es auch wieder Kommentare. PB fasziniert auch 20 Jahre nach G 1 noch immer. Ein Vollpreis - Spiel sollte tatsächlich auf allen Ebenen weitestgehend überzeugen - dann kann man auch 50 € zahlen. Das war aber seit G 2 bei keinem der PB - Spiele der Fall, auch wenn ich keines, nichtmal Risen 2, unter 77 % bewerten würde (was hier wohl 7/10 wäre). Vollpreis zahl ich aber nur, wenn o.g. gegeben ist und die Gesamtwertung m.E. dann wenigstens 85 % wäre. Bei Elex habe ich 2018 bei 20-30 € zugegriffen und es nicht bereut. Die Quests waren die besten, die ich in einem PB - Spiel je erlebt habe, voller Überraschungen/Wendungen (gut, einige haben sich auch angekündigt, etwa bei der Duras - Quest, andere, bei Stormson eher nicht), sie konnten scheitern, sie konnten abgebrochen werden, sie hatten Konsequenzen. Die Quests sind nun nicht gerade ein unwichtiger Teil bei RPGs, allemal wichtiger als etwa die Grafik. Und zumindest in diesem Element wie auch bei der Atmosphäre konnte Elex sogar mit TW 3 konkurrieren.

Das Setting war anfangs ungewohnt und etwas schwierig zu akzeptieren, dann aber gut, die Atmosphäre gewohnt sehr gut. Bedienung und Kampfsystem waren die Schwächen, die Grafik war ok, diesmal aber auch der Sound "nur" ok. Das Charaktersystem hatte eigentlich alles, aber leider auch den Fehler mit den Attributen. Das Jetpack war eine nette Idee, welches einen öfters mal rettete. Insgesamt würde ich wohl bei 80 % landen, recht gut und wohl das Beste seit den ersten drei Kapiteln von Risen 1.

Die Grafik ? Gerade bei einem RPG, bei welchem es so viele Spielelemente gibt, sollte diese nicht allzu viel ausmachen, vielleicht 10 % der Gesamtwertung. Dann ist eine nur halbwegs gelungene Grafik auch kein großer Abzug.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (15. Dezember 2021)

CarloSiebenhuener schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss ein Vollpreis-Spiel durchaus ein stimmiges und hochwertiges Gesamtpaket bieten, das auf allen oder wenigstens auf vielen Ebenen überzeugt.


Fragt sich bei wie vielen Spielen der Vollpreis dann noch angemessen wäre.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (15. Dezember 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Fragt sich bei wie vielen Spielen der Vollpreis dann noch angemessen wäre.


Das ist natürlich immer die Frage und deswegen testen wir die Dinger ja auch und werten bei Kritik ab.


----------



## Basileukum (17. Februar 2022)

Naja, nix für ungut, ich hab mir extra das Magazin wegen der Vorschau von Elex 2 gekauft, und ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das etwas zu pessimistisch verarbeitet worden.

Wie ist die Atmosphäre? Was kann man alles machen? Wie ist die Geschichte? Wie ist das mit dem gesamten RP? Das sind so die Dinger, welche mich beschäftigen. Als RP Spieler.

Ob jetzt die Angriffs.- und Gesichtsanimationen perfekt sind, das ist dann was für den kleinen 13 Jährigen Asia-Action-Adventure Zocker aus dem Nachbarhaus, der anbei keine PC Games liest sondern auf  Twitch irgendeinem anderen Gesellschaftsopfer mit blauen Haaren (genannt Influencia) sein Taschengeld opfert. Das Grafikgenöle nimmt aber den gesamten hinteren Teil der Preview ein.

Kommt mal etwas in der Spielezeit von 2022 an. Selbst eure Redakteure spielen laut Angabe gerne noch alte Schwarten wie Skyrim oder wollen nochmal in Morrowind reinschauen. Schon mal was von der Retrogamingwelle gehört?  Ich zock gerne mal wieder ein Gothic 1&2 einfach weil es geile Rollenspiele sind oder ein Kotor 1, weil es so Spiele heute nicht mehr wirklich gibt (selbst wenn sich gute Studios um eine ähnliche Qualität heute noch bemühen).

Mensch Karl, das war ein Griff ins Klo. Regst mich grad auf!    Geh Playstation spielen, den neuesten Grafikhit von Fokuhila Kamikaze aus Sonyhausen. Und der Chefredakteur Lohmüller soll weniger WoW zocken, das macht weich in der Rübe, so sagt man jedenfalls, und an so interessante Spiele gscheide Leut hinsetzen.


----------

